# Maximum HD Channels on DishNetwork



## man215 (May 13, 2006)

Does anyone know how many HD Channels DishNetwork would be able to put on right now if they wanted to? What would the maximum number of channels be?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Probably a total of 40 or so round-the-clock channels of national HD programming.

What channels are you looking for that they don't already carry?


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

harsh said:


> Probably a total of 40 or so round-the-clock channels of national HD programming.
> 
> What channels are you looking for that they don't already carry?


I would like NESN-HD and PBS-HD


----------



## man215 (May 13, 2006)

man215 said:


> Does anyone know how many HD Channels DishNetwork would be able to put on right now if they wanted to? What would the maximum number of channels be?


I'm not actually looking for any piticular channel. It just sounds like there is going to be allot of HD Channels coming soon. Including CNN, Weather Channel, ETC. I was wondering if Dish is going to be able to carry them all. I know Direct TV is going to be capable of carring them and with them having the Logo Channel which Dish does not, I am thinking of changing to Direct TV.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

I'm wondering why they don't have MHD. It's MTV, so it seems like a no brainer.

They are supposed to put "I think" two more birds in the air towards the end of the year. That, plus the switch to MPEG4 (August?) should help alot!


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

man215 said:


> I'm not actually looking for any piticular channel. It just sounds like there is going to be allot of HD Channels coming soon. Including CNN, Weather Channel, ETC. I was wondering if Dish is going to be able to carry them all. I know Direct TV is going to be capable of carring them and with them having the Logo Channel which Dish does not, I am thinking of changing to Direct TV.


Man,

While it is true that DirecTV is going to add some new HD channels, be aware alot of the new HD channels will be like A&E with little to no HD content on those channels or like the Weather Channel HD which will be a SD picture for roughly 6-8 months before any real HD is delivered on their HD channel.

Dish has always carried more HD than DirecTV even though DirecTV has declared themselves the HD leader. Dish Network has enough current Bandwidth to deliver all the HD currently available and or coming online within 6 months, with more Bandwidth coming by the end of the year.

John

John


----------



## dei8fan (Feb 13, 2006)

JohnL said:


> Dish Network has enough current Bandwidth to deliver all the HD currently available and or coming online within 6 months, with more Bandwidth coming by the end of the year.


Having enough bandwidth, and actually using it to deliver HD content are two different things, as those of us waiting for HD channels (NESN for one) are keenly aware of.

Dennis


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

In a couple of months one can buy a new dish and get a few new channels from D* (if they keep their promises). Or one can be patient a few more months and get something better from a company who isn't plastering the airwaves with disclaimer laden promises about "150 HD channel _packages_ Capacity - actual channel count subject to availability".

The new ads make the "1080i HD" ads look honest!


----------



## An-Echo-Star (Jan 8, 2007)

dei8fan said:


> Having enough bandwidth, and actually using it to deliver HD content are two different things, as those of us waiting for HD channels (NESN for one) are keenly aware of.
> 
> Dennis


I really don't understand why E* hasn't gotten their collective heads out of their arse's and turned on NESNHD, it's only the most watched RSN in the country! From what I hear E* and NESN are currently in contract negotiations right now and things aren't exactly going smoothly. For some reason the powers that be in Denver sometimes fail to see East beyond the Mississippi.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

An-Echo-Star said:


> I really don't understand why E* hasn't gotten their collective heads out of their arse's and turned on NESNHD, it's only the most watched RSN in the country! From what I hear E* and NESN are currently in contract negotiations right now and things aren't exactly going smoothly. For some reason the powers that be in Denver sometimes fail to see East beyond the Mississippi.


YES has the highest ratings. But I agree NESNHD should be turned on immediately. Verizon had a press release when it made NESNHD available,
and there were many postings at DSL Reports about subs switching to
Verizon after NESNHD was turned on.

I like watching NESNHD on MLB HD.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dei8fan said:


> Having enough bandwidth, and actually using it to deliver HD content are two different things, as those of us waiting for HD channels (NESN for one) are keenly aware of.


While many think that their RSN should be national, it isn't a HD national channel.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

I wonder .... has anyone seen any MR on number of people who switch subs based on RSN ? My guess is NESN is asking more from E* than E* thinks its worth ...

BTW, I do think in such cases E* should just make such channels a la carte and share revenue - like they do with all (most) internationals.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Not up to Echostar to go Ala carte. The Programmer would have to agree to let them do it. Most programmers want everybody to see it. They mainly want it in the lowest tier they can negotiate. The more potetntial viewers the more ad revenue.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> Not up to Echostar to go Ala carte. The Programmer would have to agree to let them do it. Most programmers want everybody to see it. They mainly want it in the lowest tier they can negotiate. The more potetntial viewers the more ad revenue.


I understand that ... but there can be higher revenue by going a la carte if enough of your viewers are willing to pay a high enough price - like it happens for boxing matches or cricket. Afterall as you note, its just a question of revenue ... will aditional eyes bring more ad revenue or can additional eyes themselves be made to pay more ?


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

By NESNHD, I assume we're talking New England (North East) Sports Net?

If so, what teams/games do they cover?

I've got FSNMW-HD which plays St. Louis Cardinals games. 
I just wished E* would get CSNC-HD so I can watch my Cubbies games in HD.


----------

